# Working Dog Championship -scores anywhere?



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

Anyone know if the scores can be found anywhere?

Thanks,

-Calvin


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

2011 Working Dog Championship


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

And Onyx to the rescue!!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I've seen bigger Regional events!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And they even extended the deadline for registering...


----------



## kindevog (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe I needed to advertise I was using both deodorant and tic tacs


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

Hi guys,

My club has held larger club events, and I would like to think we ran a nice event this time. The reality of it might simply be that with the economy the way it is, and the AWDF being a month earlier, and only a 7 hour drive from our venue, that people made a choice to attend one or the other.

As dog people we will have to think about working together to put the spring events farther away from one another, and also think about the time frames. The AWDF was earlier this year, however this event can go as late as the 1st week of June.

These were both all breed events, and while a person could make an arguement about supporting one event or another but the bottom line is that 120 entries is too many to do a good job with. I don't think we'll see that many in an event again for a while either. So the trick is to figure out how to increase the WDC a bit for next year without taking away from those that want to support the AWDF.

Al Govednik


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Good analysis Al, and I concur with your aims . Hopefully this will take place.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Al, I hope Armor is feeling better! Roni,too...


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

Thanks for asking,

Armor is doing ok now. It's a bit frustrating that he's such a strong tracker, that he couldn't finish. Armor ate some grass, sucked down some water (standing water on track) and started wrenching.

The biggest issue came because I lost 2 track layers and a nice guy stepped up, layed tracks, but didn't know the lay of the fields as the tracking coordinator had to be rushed to the hospital.

Al


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, tracking was dangerous for the WDC...Roni said she got her line tangled when they started out and took a hard fall. Those fields must be cursed!


----------

